
Show HN: Snailchat – Chat at the pace of real life letters - qat-farmer
https://snailchat.app/
======
qat-farmer
I'm the sort of person that doesn't like responding to messages straight away.
I don't like being instantly accessible, I think that's an ill of the modern
world.

As well as not wanting to spend all my time on my phone, I also want to take
the time to write out quality responses. I've had enough of people getting
annoyed at my slow replies as if I owe them a fast response.

To combat this, I made a chat Web App where chat messages get delivered at the
pace of real life letters. On top of that, there's no annoying notifications
or other annoying bloat.

Have a look, and if you want to reach out to me on the app my username is
snailchat.

